# Can't import collections from another device onto the Fire?



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

Can't find anything in the User's Manual, methinks it isn't an option. Has anyone figured it out or am I right (really don't want to be right).


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I just did a search on the .pdf version of the manual and the word 'collection' appears only once in reference to your 'music collection'. If there are no instructions for it, my guess would be that you can't import them - or for that matter set them up from scratch.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

As best as I can tell, Fire does not, at this time, support collections.  When looking at your books you can sort by title, author, or most recently opened.


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks. I really didn't want to be right about this


----------

